# PC bootet kein Linux...



## Tim1974 (11. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern wieder mal versucht ein Live-System von DVD zu booten mit meinem aktuellen PC (AMD Ryzen5-2600, MSI X470 Gaming Plus, 16 GB RAM, 1 TB SSD, Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB...).
Er fing vom über USB angeschlossenen BluRay-Laufwerk mit eingelegter aktueller Xubuntu-DVD an zu booten, irgendwann bekam der Bildschirm kein Signal mehr und wurde schwarz, kurz danach bekam er wieder ein Signal (aber ohne das ein Bild kam) und ging dann wieder ohne Signal aus, so ging es immer weiter, es kam aber kein Bild und das Laufwerk machte irgendwann auch nur noch gleichmäßige Geräusche.
Wenn ich den PC dann neu starte habe ich eine um 2 Stunden vorgestellte Uhrzeit im BIOS, keine Ahnung wie das dazu kommen kann?

Anscheinend läßt sich auf dieser Hardware kein Linux zuverlässig booten, manchmal hat es aber auch schon geklappt gehabt, ich weiß aber nicht warum es manchmal geht und meist nicht...

Könnte es am externen BluRay-Brennerlaufwerk von LG liegen?

Oder habt Ihr eine Idee, was an der Hardware vielleicht nicht stimmt oder nicht paßt für Linux?

Ich will nämlich demnächst einen einfachen Office-Internet-Zweit-PC aufbauen, auf dem dann gleich Linux fest installiert werden soll, der muß dann natürlich perfekt mit Linux laufen.
Welche Hardware sollte ich hier besser meiden?
Wäre ein AMD Ryzen5-3400G (ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte) mit 16 GB RAM und SSD sicher lauffähig?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. September 2020)

Die älteren Ryzen-IGPs sollten auf jeden Fall laufen. Ich rate eher zu älteren GraKas, da am besten AMD bzw. ATI.
Probiere mal die Bootoption nomodeset bzw. den Netboot-Installer: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (11. September 2020)

Linux Versionen mit NVIDIA Geforce x Series 
Linux Live DVD/USB Starten und im Grub nomodeset nv_disable=1 einfügen und mit der angegebenen Tastenkombination Booten. 
Bei AMD ist das nicht nötig.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. September 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, ich versuche gerade das zu verstehen...
Kann ich also mein Xubuntu 20.04 (AMD64) dafür verwenden und wo füge ich da gebau die Befehlszeile ein?
Er fängt ja von selbst an zu booten und läßt mir keinen Raum einen Befehl einzugeben.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nuf8xYJk_YE:152

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


F4 Drücken nomodeset auswählen nomodeset gegebenfalls nv_disable=1 vor quietsplash eingeben.
Nach der Installation das gleiche nochmals und dann den NVida Treiber installieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. September 2020)

Ok, also mit F4 konnte ich den Bootvorgang unterbrechen und dann den abgesicherten Grafikmodus auswählen, dann bootet das Linux problemlos durch, habs zweimal getestet, allerdings sieht die Grafik dann bescheiden aus, geschätzt 1024x768 und das auf meinem Bildschirm mit nativen 3840x2160.

Gibt es denn ein Linux-Live-System, was den NVidia-Treiber für meine GTX 1060 schon integriert hat und auch als Live-System schon damit bootet ohne das man was einstellen muß?

Früher gab es mit anderen NVidia-Karten da nie Probleme bei mir (sofern die Karten nicht defekt waren), auch ohne das ich den abgesicherten Grafikmodus wählen mußte.

Aber es gab jetzt noch ein weiteres Problem, wenn das Linux gebootet ist und eine gewisse Zeit auf dem Desktop vor sich hin dümpelt friert es irgendwie ein, ich kann dann den Mauszeiger zwar noch bewegen, aber das Startmenue nicht mehr ausklappen und egal wodrauf ich klicke mit der Maus, es tut sich nichts mehr. Da half dann nur noch Alt-Druck-b weiter.


----------



## fotoman (14. September 2020)

Alleine schon mit einem 4k-Monitor auf die Idee zu kommen, XFce nutzen zu wollen. Aber gut, u.U. hast Du ja extrem gute Augen und einen 4k-Monitor, den Du gerne mit 100% oder 200% Skalierung betreiben möchtest.



> Wenn ich den PC dann neu starte habe ich eine um 2 Stunden vorgestellte Uhrzeit im BIOS, keine Ahnung wie das dazu kommen kann?


Das liegt daran, dass Linux manchmal genauso schlecht programmiert ist wie Windows und beide Systeme einfach dreist die BIOS-Uhr nach ihren Vorlieben verdrehen. Ein System trägt die Uhrzeit als UTC ins BIOS ein, das nächste in LocalTime. Liest dann das erste die Zeit wieder aus, ist sie halt in Europa um ein paar Stunden falsch.

Du könntest mal





						Download Fedora Xfce Desktop
					






					spins.fedoraproject.org
				



testen. Bei mir (allerdings mit Intel-CPU und GTX 1060) hat es jedenfalls gerade problemlos vom USB-Stick gestartet, wobei der nouevo-Treiber (oder so ähnlich, den Namen  muss sich wohl der selber ausgedacht haben, der auch Toshiba Memory zu Kioxia umbenannt hat) genutzt wurde und damit meinem WQHD-Monitor wenigstens ein WQHD-Bild entlockt wurde. Brauchbar für YT in FF war das nicht, aber es hätte gereicht, um die Linux-Träume von OpenSource zu umgehen und Fedora inkl. NVidia-Treiber aus der GUI heraus zu installieren.

Es hat sogar die erst 2 Jahre alte 10 GBit Netzwerkkarte korrekt erkannt und die BIOS-Uhr in Ruhe gelasse. Da habe ich mit diversen Linux Mint Versionen schon anderes erlebt.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2020)

Hast du mal etwas anderes als Xubuntu probiert?  Vielleicht Manjaro?  Das sollte auch neuere Treiber an Bord haben.

Trotzdem bin ich überrascht dass Xubuntu bei dir so zickig ist. Die GTX1060 ist ja auch nicht mehr brandneu, da darf man eigentlich einen funktionierenden Treiber erwarten. Hast du es vor kurzem erst auf den USB-Stick installiert?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. September 2020)

Windows nutzt die Lokalzeit in der CMOS-Uhr. Linux nicht.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei der Zeitumstellung und beim Zeitzonenwechsel kann es Dateien geben, die in der Zukunft erstellt wurde.
Bei UTC kann dies nicht passieren, sofern die Uhr korrekt eingestellt ist.
Windows kann man auf UTC in der CMOS-Uhr umstellen: https://www.georglutz.de/blog/2011/06/13/echtzeit-uhr-unter-windows-auf-utc-stellen/


----------



## Tim1974 (15. September 2020)

Hallo, danke euch für die Unterstützung!  

Also es muß für mich kein XFCE sein, ich hatte diese Xubuntu-Version halt für den alten PC mit i3-2100 und iGPU gebrannt und da der keinerlei Installationen mehr zuläßt und einen vielleicht nur noch in Ausnahmefällen einmal pro Jahr ins BIOS läßt, habe ich die gebrannte CD nun halt unnütz herum liegen.
Da ich auf dem großen PC kein Linux installieren will und nur ein gutes Live-System (z.B. für online-Banking usw.) suche, habe ich einfach mal versucht den großen PC mit allen vorhandenen CDs zu booten.
Meine anderen CDs sind alle von 2019, daher habe ich die akuellste Version genommen, die von 2020 ist und das war eben die erwähnte Xubuntu 20.04.

Ich möchte da eigentlich nichts exotisches nehmen und es muß auch möglich sein, die MD5 und SHA256sum hinterher prüfen zu können, leider habe ich diese noch nicht zu allen Distries gefunden.

Kann mir denn jemand sagen, warum das gebootete Live-System von Xubuntu 20.04 quasi einfriert, wenn das externe Laufwerk von dem gebootet wurde in den Energiesparmodus geht und sich dann auch nicht mehr beleben läßt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Körschgen (15. September 2020)

Nimm PopOs! oder manjaro.


----------



## ntropy83 (16. September 2020)

*Werbung an* Manjaro KDE *Werbung aus*


----------



## Gajim (16. September 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> *Werbung an* Manjaro KDE *Werbung aus*


Manjaro Gnome (Layoutmanager - traditionelles Layout)


----------



## Tim1974 (17. September 2020)

Manjaro habe ich noch nie gehört, ist das nicht eine recht unbekannte Distribution?
Kann mir da bitte jemand die original Webseite und die Seite mit den Checksummen verlinken?

Und bei einem aktuellen Mint wäre der NVidia-Treiber nicht schon in dem Live-System integriert?


----------



## Körschgen (17. September 2020)

Manjaro Downloads
					

Find a suitable Manjaro edition for your hardware.




					manjaro.org
				



Manjaro ist alles aber nicht unbekannt 

Es ist die erfolgreichste Distribution der letzten 5 Jahre und existiert seit ca 10 Jahren.


----------



## flashkiller (17. September 2020)

Manjaro hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten.
Ich hatte aus auch einige Monate im Einsatz, da ich jedoch immer wieder mal dann doch Probleme mit den zu schnellen Updates hatte (Kernel Panic), habe ich mich nach dem dritten Panic für Fedora entschieden. Dort bekommt man auch fast jede Woche aktuelle Patches und bis jetzt hatte ich noch kein Kernel Panic damit.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. September 2020)

Nun hab ich wieder zwei gegenteilige Meinungen zum Abschluss und bin unsicher, was ich machen soll... 

Ich würde am liebsten bei mir bekannten Distributionen bleiben, zu denen zähle ich: Mint, Ubuntu (in fast allen Derivaten) und Knoppix.
Gibt es da keine aktuelle Version, die das Treiberdilemma beim Live-System mit meiner NVidia-Karte lösen würde, ohne das ich einen abgesicherten Modus brauche oder Treiber händisch nachinstallieren muß (was ja bei einem Live-System ohne Installation nicht wirklich eine Option ist)?


----------



## fotoman (18. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es da keine aktuelle Version, die das Treiberdilemma beim Live-System mit meiner NVidia-Karte lösen würde,


Das wird Dir niemand sagen können, da es an exakt Deiner HW-Kombi liegt, u.U. auch an irgendwelchen UEFI-Settings. Auf meinem Intel-System mit GTX 1060 startet auf Xubuntu 20.04.1 "problemlos" (vom folgenden Uhrzeit-Bug mal abgesehen) vom Live USB-Stick, erkennt die Karte mittels nouevo und ich könnte per GUI den Nvidia-Treiber installieren.

Linux-Distributionen mit bereits enthaltenem Nvidia-Treiber gibt es nahezu kein (Linux mag halt Nvidia nicht).

Im Zweifel Linux mit dem VESA-Treiber starten, auf USB-Stick installieren und dort die Nvidia-Treiber nachinstallieren.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Windows nutzt die Lokalzeit in der CMOS-Uhr. Linux nicht.
> 
> Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Bei der Zeitumstellung und beim Zeitzonenwechsel kann es Dateien geben, die in der Zukunft erstellt wurde.


Weshalb auch Windows intern UTC nutzt.

Trotzdem verstellen einige Linux-Distributionen auch ohne Zutun des Users die BIOS-Uhr auf ihre Wunschkonfig anstatt (mind. bis zur User-Interaktion) einfach die aus ihrer Sicht falsche Zeit anzuzeigen, aber das BIOS in Ruhe zu lassen.

Linux (Xubuntu 20.04.1 als Live-USB-Boot) hat mir gerade schon wieder die BIOS-Zeit verstellt.

So lange ich nicht 99% Linux und 1% Windows nutze, bleibt Windows und die BIOS-Zeit dort, wo sie ist. Also vermutlich auf LocalTime, damit mir auch das BIOS die korrekte Zeit anzeigt. Das oben genutze Fedora XFce hat die BIOS-Uhr übrigens nicht verdreht, es geht also selbst mit aktuellen Distributionen besser.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es da keine aktuelle Version, die das Treiberdilemma beim Live-System mit meiner NVidia-Karte lösen würde, ohne das ich einen abgesicherten Modus brauche oder Treiber händisch nachinstallieren muß (was ja bei einem Live-System ohne Installation nicht wirklich eine Option ist)?


Linux Mint hat diese Option.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2020)

Ok, Mint wäre mir sowieso am liebsten, weil es mir vom Design und Bedienung bisher am besten gefiel.
Ich möchte aber von einer CD/DVD booten und es erstmal nicht auf einem Stick installieren, ich hab bisher auch immer von DVDs gebootet und das Live-System nie auf einem USB-Stick installiert.


----------



## Körschgen (22. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber von einer CD/DVD booten und es erstmal nicht auf einem Stick installieren, ich hab bisher auch immer von DVDs gebootet und das Live-System nie auf einem USB-Stick installiert.



Dann mach das doch.
Ich sehe zwar keinen Sinn darin, unnötig Ressourcen zu verschwenden, nur um dann von einem lahmen ,optischen Datenträger booten zu können, aber wenn du da Spaß dran hast...

Installieren tust du es sowieso nicht auf den Stick, das wäre erst der Fall, wenn du 2 Sticks hast und einen davon bei der Installation als Ziellaufwerk angibst.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwar keinen Sinn darin, unnötig Ressourcen zu verschwenden, nur um dann von einem lahmen ,optischen Datenträger booten zu können, aber wenn du da Spaß dran hast...



Das hat durchaus einen Grund, sollte ich auf meinem Windows-PC eine fiese, unbemerkte Schadsoftware haben, könnte die den Stick manipulieren, eine gebrannte nur einmal beschreibbare CD/DVD läßt sich meines Wissens nach nicht wieder beschreiben bzw. manipulieren.

Ansonsten hast du natürlich völlig recht damit, daß ein USB3-Stick viel komfortabler wäre für so ein Live-System als eine DVD.


----------



## Venom89 (22. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hat durchaus einen Grund, sollte ich auf meinem Windows-PC eine fiese, unbemerkte Schadsoftware haben, könnte die den Stick manipulieren, eine gebrannte nur einmal beschreibbare CD/DVD läßt sich meines Wissens nach nicht wieder beschreiben bzw. manipulieren.



Ach Tim... 
Der Brennvorgang könnte genauso manipuliert werden, von dieser fiesen Software.
Davon ab müssten deine Daten schon immens wichtig sein, dass jemand gewillt ist, solch einen Aufwand zu betreiben.
Da gibt es einfachere Methoden. 

Eine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, finde dich damit ab.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. September 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Brennvorgang könnte genauso manipuliert werden, von dieser fiesen Software.



Ich brenne die DVD ja nicht mit dem vermeidlich infizierten  Windows-PC, sondern mit dem Linux-PC (der allerdings bald auf den Müll fliegt, sobald ich den Laptop habe, auf dem auch Linux läuft). Sollte ich keinen Linux-PC haben, kann ich mir alternativ auch eine Linux-Zeitschrift mit Live-System auf DVD kaufen.

Es geht also um den Zeitraum, wo ich den  USB-Stick beim Windows-PC einstecke und neu starte, der Stick ist ja kinderleicht und jederzeit beschreibbar, eine einmalig beschreibbare DVD eben nicht, daher bedeutet diese bei dem beschriebenen Szenario einen Sicherheitsgewinn.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. September 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Eine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, finde dich damit ab.


This!


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich brenne die DVD ja nicht mit dem vermeidlich infizierten  Windows-PC, sondern mit dem Linux-PC


Unter Linux gibt es keine 100% Sicherheit ... 
Benutze beide Systeme und bisher ist alles sauber. Brain.exe soll helfen!


----------



## Tekkla (26. September 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hat durchaus einen Grund, sollte ich auf meinem Windows-PC eine fiese, unbemerkte Schadsoftware haben, könnte die den Stick manipulieren, eine gebrannte nur einmal beschreibbare CD/DVD läßt sich meines Wissens nach nicht wieder beschreiben bzw. manipulieren.


Programme wie ein balenaEtcher erstellen dir am Ende einen von Windows von Haus aus eh nicht lesbaren, Ext4 formatierten Stick. Darum musste dir also nicht wirklich Gedanken machen.

Was die Distro angeht...

Mint ist halt ein Windows alike Linux auf Basis von Debian bzw. Ubuntu. Gibt Leute, die bemängeln das miese Sicherheitsmangement von Mint bei Updates.
Warum ein Ubuntu 20.04 LTS nicht OOTB mit deiner GTX1060 will, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Bei der Installation hast du aber die Möglichkeit direkt proprietäre Treiber von NVIDIA anstatt den offenen und zugleich trägen Nouveau zu nutzen. Soll heißen, nach einer Installation sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben.
Manjaro ist ein Arch Ableger. Arch ist was für kranke Freaks, die ohne GUI ihr OS Schritt für Schritt per Hand installieren, während Manjaro zwar auch auf Arch basiert aber nebst einem Installer auch eigene Pakete pflegt und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeiten eines Arch bietet. Ganz wichtig hierbei die Rolling Releases.
Ich nutze Manjaro mit KDE als Desktop als Arbeitssystem. Probleme mit instabilen Updates hatte ich da bisher nicht. Klar, man kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt, experimentelle Kernels installieren, aber niemand zwingt einen dazu. Wer es ganz safe haben will, der benutzt LTS Kernel.
Du kannst es auch mit der Basis von Mint und Ubuntu probieren: Debian. Die sind nicht ganz so schnell in Sachen Updates auf neue Features wie die auch schon eher gemächlichen bei Canonical mit Ubuntu dafür aber grundsolide.
Alternativ ist das noch Fedora, was die Community Version von RedHat Linux ist, ich aber nicht kenne, oder aber voll fancy Deepin Linux. Letzteres kommt von chinesischen Entwicklern.


----------



## ntropy83 (29. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Programme wie ein balenaEtcher erstellen dir am Ende einen von Windows von Haus aus eh nicht lesbaren, Ext4 formatierten Stick. Darum musste dir also nicht wirklich Gedanken machen.
> 
> Was die Distro angeht...
> 
> ...



Arch ist nicht für kranke Freaks, was du meinst ist Gentoo


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2020)

ntropy83 schrieb:


> Arch ist nicht für kranke Freaks, was du meinst ist Gentoo


Das habe ich als total irre abgetan.


----------



## Körschgen (29. September 2020)

Beides halb so wild 🙃

Eine Arch Installation auf einem 2t Gerät oder einer extra Platte, ist eine der sinnvollsten Übungen, wenn man verstehen möchte, wie ein Linux Betriebssystem aufgebaut ist.

Ich habe eine Core Arch Installation, die ist bestimmt 6 Jahre alt.
 i3 als WM und gut ist, läuft immer noch top.

Danach hast du wirklich nur das auf dem System, was du auch haben willst.


----------



## ntropy83 (29. September 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Beides halb so wild 🙃
> 
> Eine Arch Installation auf einem 2t Gerät oder einer extra Platte, ist eine der sinnvollsten Übungen, wenn man verstehen möchte, wie ein Linux Betriebssystem aufgebaut ist.
> 
> ...



Ich maintaine packages in der AUR, das macht auch Spaß. Ständig weist dich jemand anderes auf winzige Fehler oder die Nichteinhaltung von Formalitäten in deinem Programmcode oder PKGBUILD hin. Das ist schlimmer als auf dem Amt


----------



## Tekkla (29. September 2020)

Das ist aber der Arch Kosmos. So wie dir ein Arch User im Gespräch sehr schnell erklärt, dass eben Arch auf seinem System läuft. Ich nutze Linux, er Arch! Okay. Ist auch nur so eine Plattitüde, aber ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt schon drin.


----------

